# Undiagnosed abdominal and pelvic pain suffering daily



## Sydney Rose (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello, my name is Sydney, I am 20 years old, and suffer from chronic abdominal and pelvic pain. I have been through the ringer with abdominal medical testing (colonoscopy, endoscopy, gastric emptying, colon biopsy, barium enema, manometry, and so on...) which has still left me with no answers because all the tests showed up normal. I am just now seeing a gynecologist and they are going to do further testing, but I am very skeptical that they can help me at all because I have had no luck with doctors. Here is what happens: I have abdominal pain, fullness, tightness, and trapped gas most or almost every second of my life. I have dealt with my constipation by taking OxyPowder and using a SquattyPotty, but I still experience pain. I experience pelvic and urinary pain often. The pelvic pain is hell for about 10 days before my period, eases up slightly, and then returns halfway through my period, where an occasional trip to the ER is made because the pain leaves me screaming/crying. I have pain in my pelvis when I defecate, so thank god for the squatty potty or I wouldn't be able to push anything out at all. I have pain in my pelvis most times after intercourse. When ever I have a BM, I experience cramping, incomplete movement, and pain afterwards. I feel fatigued and just plain tired all the time (not how a 20 year old who is overall very healthy, should feel). I had a cyst on my ovary when I was younger, and started my cycle very late. Don't know if that factors in at all. Living in pain everyday makes it very difficult to be happy, but I manage because I have support. Eating is almost 85-90% of the time accompanied with pain. Before you ask, yes, I have been through the ringer with food allergies, and have avoided foods throughout my life. Done the fodmaps, went paleo/whole food, I take vitamins, do yoga, walk/jog, and was a vegetarian for years but had to add meat in my diet to help me go and have some energy. If anyone has any suggestions, I really appreciate it.

Thank you,

Sydney


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

Sydney Rose said:


> Hello, my name is Sydney, I am 20 years old, and suffer from chronic abdominal and pelvic pain. I have been through the ringer with abdominal medical testing (colonoscopy, endoscopy, gastric emptying, colon biopsy, barium enema, manometry, and so on...) which has still left me with no answers because all the tests showed up normal. I am just now seeing a gynecologist and they are going to do further testing, but I am very skeptical that they can help me at all because I have had no luck with doctors. Here is what happens: I have abdominal pain, fullness, tightness, and trapped gas most or almost every second of my life. I have dealt with my constipation by taking OxyPowder and using a SquattyPotty, but I still experience pain. I experience pelvic and urinary pain often. The pelvic pain is hell for about 10 days before my period, eases up slightly, and then returns halfway through my period, where an occasional trip to the ER is made because the pain leaves me screaming/crying. I have pain in my pelvis when I defecate, so thank god for the squatty potty or I wouldn't be able to push anything out at all. I have pain in my pelvis most times after intercourse. When ever I have a BM, I experience cramping, incomplete movement, and pain afterwards. I feel fatigued and just plain tired all the time (not how a 20 year old who is overall very healthy, should feel). I had a cyst on my ovary when I was younger, and started my cycle very late. Don't know if that factors in at all. Living in pain everyday makes it very difficult to be happy, but I manage because I have support. Eating is almost 85-90% of the time accompanied with pain. Before you ask, yes, I have been through the ringer with food allergies, and have avoided foods throughout my life. Done the fodmaps, went paleo/whole food, I take vitamins, do yoga, walk/jog, and was a vegetarian for years but had to add meat in my diet to help me go and have some energy. If anyone has any suggestions, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Sydney


have u tried enemas or colonic therapy?


----------



## Shelli Warren (Jul 17, 2016)

Sydney, i have a solution! Go buy the digestive enzyme supplements!

I am 43 y.o, but at 23 I could've typed exactly what u did. Exactly! All that! Well, I found out....by myself...bc the Drs want u to buy the IBS medicine....every waking moment has been pure pure hell, pain, swelling, food won't digest, need to go but sphincter is gripped tightly closed, therefore all must reverse and come back up in the form of burps, painful ones, severe pain, on and off, massive gas production, hiding out from family and friends, hurting, crying, not understanding, scared to eat but have to, so stressed and in constant pain and discomfort, I literally didn't see the point in living.
I googled stuff everyday. Finally I googled what part of digestive system creates gas? And that took me to this, and then this took me to another thing, etc. I came to a list of digestive enzymes and digestive hormones. I forget the name but the hormone that causes the inner sphincter to relax...(WHAT?? SO THERE ....IS... A reason why I can't release!) it's not constipation, I knew it! ) so it said that this hormone that relaxes the sphincter also prompts the pancreatic digestive enzymes to start secreting. So I thought I cant get the hormone off the shelf but I can get the pancreatic enzymes off the shelf, so I did! I also got the enzyme that BEANO has in it. They worked!!! They worked!!! I can not believe it except that I'm on week 2 and it has been glorious! I am so joyful! I am freeeee! I can visit friends and family! I can go out to eat! And they are just enzymes , not man made pills , therefore I can take one with every single meal and snack and never overdose or have side effects! I am having no pains, no severe bloating and prolonged series of burps, sleeping thru the night, feeling the urge to go and actually just releasing my bm, emptying out, moving on!!, 903-705-8924 Shelli if u wanna know more! I wanna tell the world! Try the enzymes!,


----------



## Alida Wagner (Jul 22, 2016)

Do have endometriosis too? Kinda sounds like it. Endometriosis is often linked to IBS.

I cut processed foods, sugar, and nightshades and basically eat a paleo diet. I've found when I stick to that diet I have far less pelvic pain from endometriosis.

I hope you find relief soon. It's so frustrating to go to doctor after doctor and to get no answers.


----------



## Sydney Rose (Nov 1, 2015)

Patrick ibs c said:


> have u tried enemas or colonic therapy?


Yes I have tried both and they are incredibly painful. I do not have hard stool. I just have issues with the way I push it out.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

dont push too hard or u can get a prolapse


----------



## mela414 (Mar 13, 2017)

Sydney you sound like me. I have all the same issues. You should see a physical therapist who specializes in PFD (pelvic floor dysfunction). If those muscles are tight they could cause all the problems you are having. The therapist can do internal and external
Massaging to relax those muscles. It's good that you use a squatry potty but NEVER push. Use stool
Softeners everyday to make it easier and learn to do deep diaphragmatic breathing. You have to retrain those muscles! They are probably very tense. Have you seen a pelvic pain specialist. Rh y should be able to give you a prescription to start with physical therapy and maybe give you a muscle relaxant too. Taking warm baths to relax also helps. You have to avoid certain excercises like sit-ups that make th condition worse by tightening the muscles. 
They keep bus yimgrt the muscles to relax. I am having problems right now with pain after a BM. It can continue for hours and sets off IBS pain. Sometimes I take a bentyl afterwards for trnjnstertines and then later a muscle
Relaxant too. Hopefully this flare up will subside and I can he back to my normal pain. I understand how you feel but you have to get to the right doctor to get tuis under control. I know this post is old and hope you are doing better.


----------



## highlandhilman (Apr 27, 2017)

Sydney, have you tried an IgG food intolerance test done? What were the results?

It sounds like you have really, really bad endometriosis coupled with digestive issues - the women in my family all have it, myself included, to the point where my mom bled so bad she was anemic (the doctor, once she got the blood test from my mom, said my mom should have been in a coma her iron was so low). One of my aunts have also had an ovarian cyst that exploded, and she needed an emergency hysterectomy at 35 (gave her medically-induced menopause too).

My endometriosis has affected my digestion - right around my period I always get really loose stools, and it's hard for me to evacuate, I get gas, stomach aches as well as cramps, etc. The uterus is so close to the intestines, the proximity can cause the digestive system to go haywire as the uterus does it's thing every month. I think it's a good thing you'll be seeing a gynecologist, but don't take any shit from them: it's VERY apparent to me, based on my and my family's personal experiences, you have some type of endometriosis and need some serious treatment.

Have you ever been on any type of birth control pill?


----------

